# Ga Peach...



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Come get this mean a$$ dempsey!  

His fins are 85% grown back and all of his scales are 100%. Hes ready for you!! 

i transferred them all to a 55g tank thinking the extra space would give him enough room to have his own space and he wouldnt be so violent... WRONG. he still follows the others around and picks fights. so hes back in isolation, again. i feel bad keeping him there and would rather see him find a good home. you're not going to be able to keep anything with him though. he attacks everything, big or small.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, I hate it I missed this post! Didnt mean too not reply - It got lost, I guess... 

My mom is giving me her tank but its only a 20 gal.. and thats not gonna house a jack for sure.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

20g would be better than the 10g hes living in right now. its all i can do for him. hes too mean and too small to go in the big tanks. i dont want to take him back to the pet shop that let him get beat up in the first place. besides, their fish department hasnt made much progress since i went in there a month ago so he'd probably just get tore up again. if i dont find a home for him, the best he'll see is a 30g tank that i have some other fish in right now. theyre going to move to a 100g tank and i was planning on doing something colorful for the 30, but it might become a single jack tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Tell ya what, let me get this tank and get it set up and if you still have him and are still wanting to give him away, Ill come get him. 

He could live in that for a couple of months until I can get something bigger.

How big is he now??


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

mmmm... id say about 3", maybe a little more. still just a pup. 

he's all healed up now and very active. Fins are completely grown back and youd never know he was barely alive just a month ago. ill try to get a picture for ya tonight.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, cool.. hes still pretty small then.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Updating you to let you know that Im going to pick up a tank tomorrow.. Hopefully I can take some water from an already cycled tank, and one of the cartridges from the filter and get the tank cycled pretty quickly.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good, just let me know


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Here he is, all healed up and dining on some bloodworms. He doesnt stay still long, so its hard to get a good shot. especially with a cell phone! but he is VERY colorful in real life!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, hes a beauty!! IM working on getting this tank cycled.. Hopefully I can get him next week! I dont know a thing about Warner Robins though so you may have to meet me someplace common.. LOL


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

no problem. i can meet ya where ever.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sent cha a PM


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Whats your schedule like on Thursday or Friday??


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

wrote ya back... im going to the mountains this weekend. free all next week, though.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

were you feeding him anything besides bloodworms?? I cant get him to eat anything I have..


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

he loooooooves bloodworms. but he also ate the Omega flakes that i feed all my fish as a staple. another of his favorites was the TetraCichlid small pellets. 

he may just be shy still.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess he'll eat when he gets hungry enough.. LOL - he looks okay - fins are all spread and flared up!


----------

